# Telfair arrested on gun charge



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Bassy picked up by the fuzz



> YONKERS - Boston Celtics star Sebastian Telfair was arrested early today after police said a loaded hand gun was found in his car when he was stopped for speeding on the Bronx River Parkway in Yonkers.
> 
> Telfair, 21, who gave police addresses in White Plains and his native Brooklyn, was stopped shortly before 4 a.m. on the northbound Bronx River Parkway, when police said his 2006 Landrover was clocked going 77 miles per hour in a 45 mph zone.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's time to change the name of the Marvin Barnes Award to the Ticky Burden Award with the increasing number of cons in the NBA. :bsmile:

Another sterling character guy brought in at the cost of cancers like Brandon Roy & Rudy Gay. Thanks Danny!!! This is looking more like the '79 Celtics every day.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*

He has ruined his career.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*



Premier said:


> He has ruined his career.


I think he did a pretty good job of that on the court this year :biggrin: 

All joking aside any off court issues sure can't help him at this point because his stock on the court is so low. Of course it was less than a year ago that many people were ready to write off Tony Allen because of a gun related off-court issue yet once he started lighting it up the whole thing was forgotten so who knows.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*

Blazer fans everywhere are thanking Danny Ainge and the Celtic organization for their gift of R.O.Y. Brandon Roy.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*



mediocre man said:


> Blazer fans everywhere are thanking Danny Ainge and the Celtic organization for their gift of R.O.Y. Brandon Roy.


Roy wouldn't have helped this team very much anyway. He'd probably be stuck in the Doc House for the first 40 games of the season anyway.

Getting rid of Raef did help however and Ratlif's contract can be used towards finding another gem of a player whose knees are bust.


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*

edit: nevermind. I need to read a little closer.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*

I'll take the ROY of '07-'08 plus lose Raef and get Theo's expiring - over the '06-'07 ROY.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*



aquaitious said:


> Getting rid of Raef did help however and Ratlif's contract can be used towards finding another gem of a player whose knees are bust.


Ratliff isn't likely to be traded. For one Ainge said at the time that they needed Ratliff to re-sign their own players, meaning that their intention in trading for him was to let his contract expire. In second expiring contracts aren't nearly as valuable as you're assuming. Under the old CBA, where the luxury tax was calculated after the season was over, you'd see one, maybe two deals a year to reduce long-term payroll due to uncertainty. Teams used to hire economic consultants to project the luxury tax in years forward. But these days much of the uncertainty's been taken out. The new CBA has projected cap/luxury tax projections built in to it, and the luxury tax threshold is always announced before the season starts. When was the last major trade built entirely around expiring contracts? Ratliff might have value for the insurance money, except that it's a contract year, and he's determined to pass a physical, and if he does his value is largely kaput.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: Bassy in Stir*

sebassy is a bum...

he needs to be in the D-League.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Not a good start to the Celtics offseason, at all:

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...LYF?slug=ap-telfairarrested&prov=ap&type=lgns



> Boston Celtics guard Sebastian Telfair was arrested early Friday after police stopped him for speeding and found a loaded handgun under a seat in his SUV.
> 
> Telfair, 21, of Brooklyn was stopped at about 4 a.m. on the Bronx River Parkway in Yonkers, N.Y. after being clocked at 77 mph in a 45-mph zone in his Range Rover, Westchester County police spokesman Kieran O'Leary said.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys, but the Telfair/Roy trade is quickly shaping to be one of the worse trades in NBA history


----------



## BostonBasketball (Jan 10, 2005)

already a thread http://www.basketballforum.com/boston-celtics/354550-bassy-stir.html


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Sorry guys, but the Telfair/Roy trade is quickly shaping to be one of the worse trades in NBA history


I love how people conveniently reduce multi-player trades to whatever suites their position. 

Is this gun thing good news? Not at all. Does Telfair still have a chance to get his crap together (like Tony Allen did)? Yes. Was the Portland trade simply Telfair for the pick? Of course not.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Oops completely missed that thread title...

and yes I do realize the Raef for Ratliff aspect of the trade pointed out by aquaitious, so perhaps I was a big overboard with my "worse trade in history" comment. And yes, you guys are now in a position to pick up a great prospect in the upcoming draft... but until the draft lottery takes place, I wouldn't jump to any conclusions yet. I'm just very high on Roy and very low on Telfair, so to me it was a terrible trade.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yao Mania said:


> Oops completely missed that thread title...
> 
> and yes I do realize the Raef for Ratliff aspect of the trade pointed out by aquaitious, so perhaps I was a big overboard with my "worse trade in history" comment. And yes, you guys are now in a position to pick up a great prospect in the upcoming draft... but until the draft lottery takes place, I wouldn't jump to any conclusions yet. I'm just very high on Roy and very low on Telfair, so to me it was a terrible trade.


It was a gawdawful trade dictated by cheap owners that are unwilling to spend money on a winner. Ironically enough the same people that shrieked at me for pointing out that fact last year are now running to that position to justify the ragged shreds of the trade. But the owners here pretty well ensure that without a miracle we'll be waiting 12-15 years to return to title contention. Unless they sell the team to a new group of investment bankers. Just in case I've decided to become a billionaire so that I can buy them when they go on the market in another 10-12 years. :bsmile:


----------



## narrator (Feb 11, 2006)

Adios, Bassy. I hope CSKA Moscow can bail you out of a Russian jail in 2 years when you're arrested there.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

This guy is an absolute piece of work.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

ehmunro said:


> It was a gawdawful trade dictated by cheap owners that are unwilling to spend money on a winner. Ironically enough the same people that shrieked at me for pointing out that fact last year...


You suggested the trade weeks before it became official. It was a trade that was necessary to extend Pierce due to the ownership situation. Though we understand that there were other ways to do so, most fans understood that the trade primarily contributed to re-signing Pierce because it's a strong assumption that the owners weren't willing to pay Pierce, Szczerbiak, and LaFrentz around 40M a year for the next three seasons.

By the way, many did not advocate the selection of Roy.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Thank you Prem for shedding a little light on reality. Hindsight is always 20/20. Unfortunately decisions are not made in hindsight.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Premier said:


> You suggested the trade weeks before it became official. It was a trade that was necessary to extend Pierce due to the ownership situation. Though we understand that there were other ways to do so, most fans understood that the trade primarily contributed to re-signing Pierce because it's a strong assumption that the owners weren't willing to pay Pierce, Szczerbiak, and LaFrentz around 40M a year for the next three seasons.


Well, yes. Because the owners were too cheap to re-up the younger players and extend Pierce with $60 million in sunk costs on the payroll. I mentioned it as the only way to keep Pierce. But I also pointed out that the Szczerbiak trade made the giveaway a necessity due to ownership's unwillingness to spend. I got hooted for insisting that the owners were cheap in advance of the trade, and in its wake the people now claiming that the trade was a financial necessity because the owners were too cheap insisted that the trade was about talent, not about penny pinching. I just find it funny that they're now defending the trade on the grounds that I stated in advance of the deal (which view they derided me for at the time).



Premier said:


> By the way, many did not advocate the selection of Roy.


Neither did I, if I were making the decisions, and purely on talent, I'd've kept the pick and selected Gay. They're both second bananas, but Gay's two and a half years younger than Roy, doesn't have a surgically reconstructed knee, and at 6'9" is capable of being a swing forward (quick and athletic enough to defend the 3 while having enough size and length to play the 4 in a smallball lineup). The Celtics would have looked a lot better last year with either Gay or Roy in their lineup. But at the end of the day the Szczerbiak trade increased the 2008-09 payroll by seven million or so, and so a mediocre swingman essentially cost the Celtics one of two better players (Roy's already better than Szczebiak, Gay will be shortly). Just another case of bad payroll management.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

Do not give up on Telfair yet.. He is only 21 years old and very potential player.


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Might be right - but he won't be doing anything in the future in Green.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Does Telfair know he's not in the Hood anymore? If Marbury can't talk to him, who can?* 

Wannabe thug has no place in Celtics legend

Monday, April 23, 2007 - Updated: 09:34 AM EST

On Friday night, the Red Sox wore green shirts in honor of the late Celtics coach Red Auerbach, who ruled when the basketball dynasty had an abundance of both talent and integrity, attributes the baseball greats showed when they trounced the Yankees. 

But just hours before the Red Sox win, one of the Celtics players, guard Sebastian Telfair [stats], 21, allegedly behaved in a way that spit on the cherished memory of Auerbach when he was busted on gun charges. It was the third incident Telfair has been embroiled in involving guns and violence in his short NBA career. 

Telfair was arrested in Yonkers, N.Y., a hardscrabble neighborhood in Westchester County, while he and another man were speeding down the Bronx River Parkway allegedly going 77 miles per hour in a 45 mph zone. 

Telfair could not produce a valid driver’s license, police said, so his fancy Range Rover was searched by police who saw a handgun sticking out from under the passenger seat. 

Telfair could not produce a license for the fully-loaded .45 either. 

Instead, Telfair produced a lame defense to the cops at 4 a.m. Friday, claiming he didn’t know who owned the gun. 

*The cop was unimpressed - as are the Celtics fans. Cops busted him on felony gun charges. *

What’s startling is that this is not the first time Telfair has been in trouble because an illegal weapon allegedly found its way into his possession. 

The first time was at Hanscom Air Force base in Bedford in February 2006 after a gun registered to his girlfriend, Samantha Rodriguez, was found stuffed in his pillowcase on the Portland Trail Blazers’ team plane. Telfair was a member of the Trail Blazers at the time. 

And just months after that gun brouhaha - which cost Telfair a two-game suspension and a measly $50,000 fine from the league - the Celtics guard was robbed of a $50,000 chain outside Justin’s in Manhattan, an eatery owned by rap mogul Sean Puff Daddy Coombs. 

Just hours after that robbery, the rapper Fabolous was shot, prompting NYPD detectives to question Telfair. He was never charged and received a check for the snatched chain, which was insured. 

This time Telfair should not get off so easily. He should be tossed from the team. After all, the Celtics have embarrassed Boston both on the court and off the court with some bad behavior. 

Violence almost ended the career of Celtics all-star player Paul Pierce after he was brutally stabbed and hit in the head with a bottle at the nightclub Buzz in the Theater District. To make that situation worse, witnesses in the case recanted testimony and added to the *“stop snitchin’ ”* furor. 

Pierce was stricken with memory problems of his own during the trial, and one of the suspects walked. 

With the city of Boston steeped in violence and bloodshed, the last thing we need are sports figures arming themselves with illegal pistols and being questioned by cops in connection with unsolved shootings. Kicking Telfair off the team will send a message to teenagers who want to carry guns that there are consequences to their actions On Friday night, Celtics owner Wyc Grousbeck, who just last month performed in an Urban Improv play that raised more than a half-million dollars in donations for anti-violence programs, said team officials take Telfair’s arrest very seriously. He said they will act accordingly once the facts have been determined. 

*The last thing Boston needs is a wannabe thug wearing the beloved green jersey of our city’s Celtics. We deserve more class than that.*


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Telfair was never anything more than cover for Danny to attempt to mitigate the damage done in the Szczerbiak trade. He needed to unload to disastrous acquisitions in Lafrentz & Danwise Dickau, and paid a lottery pick to unload them. What's annoying Dr. StrAingelove & Pryc is that the incident has shone a light on a disastrous trade just when they were anticipating sliding Telfair out of town quietly and hoping that the chumps forgot that they'd traded the rookie of the year for a future And1 star. Now the spotlight's on Bassy and the trade they were hoping everyone forgot. Much like Danny's latest interview in the Herald where the three year rebuilding plan has gone from _his_ assurance when he took the job to an _unrealistic expectation_ of the fans. Jeez, where'd those evil fans ever get the idea that the team could be turned around by Danny? The '86 Celtics should have stuck to playing basketball. Sadly DJ had the best record of any of them as an executive.


----------

